# how DD get it done



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

ok woofer porn time ....DD style
YouTube - The Best "Woofer Porn" Ever
:laugh:


----------



## gitmobass (Nov 7, 2009)

Lol, I saw that one... Best thing I've seen all week!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

bwahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

